# Holiday Motivation: Before and After Pics of Weight Loss



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Just read through some of the "Motivation" posts from another thread and saw a guys before and after pics from some weight loss. Thought it might be good motivation for others to see some before and after pics of those who've done it...

Here I am at 225-230 (estimating) and at 175 on Halloween (emulating a pumpkin)...oh, and I'm 6'4" for those wanting to do BMI calcs :mad2: 

It has been a series of drops and plateaus. First down to around 215, then a drop to 185-190 for most of 2006, and from July till now down to 175 through lots of running mixed with cycling and some light strength training at the behest of my PT...which hasn't helped further the weight loss, but the abs and legs are getting much more defined.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is my before and after pictures....


The first picture of me is me *"9 months ago"* while in Vegas with my mistress "Green M&M".....I was 286 pounds or so at the time.

The second picture is me in September before a group ride and I'm down to around 225 pounds in that picture....down about 61 pounds in 9 months.


My goal this year is to drop down to 205 or so...which will be tough, but I should be able to do it. The dang holidays, plus my B-Day have taken me back up to about 234 pounds, which means I have about 30 to drop by April....Time Trial season around here.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

A very big congrats to both of you. I started riding again 4 years ago(I'm 48) after my last racing in 1981. I was 220 (5' 9"). Got down to 195ish in the first year of riding but just didn't make any progress for the next 2 years. In July, I started really reducing my intake. I'm 180. 10% BF. I still want to lose about 5-6 lbs but have plateaued here for several months.

The difference in my riding is marked. I too am going to do a TT series next Spring like Wookiebiker. It will likely be pretty humbling compared to when I was State TT champion a very long time ago.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Congrats guys!!

I started on the weight loss game about 13 years ago. I went from 185lbs down to about 150lbs over 18 months. I stayed at that weight until I found cycling 18 months later. I lost another 10 pounds or so over the next year and I've fluctuated between 138lbs to 145lbs ever since. I gain a bit in the winter and then lose it in the spring.

Here's my before and after shots...


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

I am 27 and 5'8". My weight loss has come from watching what I eat, daily cardio, and daily strength training. 

I wish I had taken better pictures, but here I am in June of 2007 at about 198.









Now here I am in October at around 150. 









I am now down to about 145 and I think I am about to go into weight maintenance.


----------



## shayne (Aug 4, 2005)

Cervelo-er,

Good job on the weight loss. I'm also 6'-4" and have gone from 265 down to a low of 194 over the last 2 yrs. Currently I'm hovering around 200-205. I getting ready to kick in some weight loss agian in an atempt to get into the 180's.

Two Questions:
1 - How's your riding at 175? Climbing, sprinting

2 - Does your family freakout like mine? Asking questions as if your sick and dying. Mostly coming from those that don't see me everyday.

Thanks
Shayne


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Incredible.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*Thanks*

Well, I will say when I had the most dramatic drop of about 15-20 lbs in a matter or 2 months or so, they were a little freaked...and I did get some of the "what are you on" or "dude, eat a sandwich" comments...

But, now that I've been thin (under 190) for a year and have lost the rest progressively, they all can see it as a permanent change. It helps that they know I study nutrition and have lost the weight and made the changes through eating whole foods, cutting out booze, and cutting out most animal products. So, I'm healthy, I don't get sick, and I have more energy than ever...hard to argue with that.

The biggest thing for me has been recognizing how different my strength is now than it was when I first lost the weight. I feel like I've added a fair amount of muscle while staying at the same scale weight and even losing some. I had my BF tested with a BodPod last spring and was 10.2% at 185 lbs. I'm now 174-175 and feel much stronger...running 8:30 miles for 12-13 and not having any problems...also needing to be in 32-33 in waist now where I was 34...so I feel like things are still changing for the better...though, I don't know how the math works...if I lost all fat from 185 to 175 I would be at 5% BF, which I certainly am not now.

As far as the riding...yeah, climbing is much easier...though it still hurts...like they say, you get faster, but the pain remains. I haven't had a ton of time other than the trainer with the shite weather here. I'll be honest, I don't mind running in the rain, but I'm not a big fan of riding in it. Hopefully that will be changing in a month or two when we move.

Best of luck with continuing the loss...and congrats on where you've gotten to so far...that's a pretty amazing drop. Just keep hammering away, confuse the body with some new training, you'll get where you want to be in time.

dw





shayne said:


> Cervelo-er,
> 
> Good job on the weight loss. I'm also 6'-4" and have gone from 265 down to a low of 194 over the last 2 yrs. Currently I'm hovering around 200-205. I getting ready to kick in some weight loss agian in an atempt to get into the 180's.
> 
> ...


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*keep kickin' its ass..*

sea bass. :thumbsup: 
nice work to all here. impressive. I always gripe when I put on 5-8# over the winter months in between road race seasons. You all put my conditioning to shame..truly. keep it up. 

you guys are the embodiment of a feeling I have...if only more people rode, even recreationally, and watched their diet, the prevalence of obesity in this country would not be what it is today.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

While I'm not trying to lose any weight, I thought I'd share what motivates me. I have Cystic Fibrosis, a genetic, chronic disease that affects the respiratory and digestive system. 

I spend about three hours every day doing physical therapy and inhaling a variety of drugs. 

Exercise is a huge part of what I do to preserve my lung function and stay healthy. I set short and long term goals that necessitate compliance with my medication and PT regiment. These goals are predominately athletic, as they especially require my best physcial health. Exercise also helps me handle the stress of living with a chronic disease. 

For examples of how I set cycling/athletic goals and achieve them, feel free to visit my blog, which tracks last summers events. I know... I need to update it with the last couple months of stuff, but things have been busy. http://blogs.cysticfibrosis.com/index.cfm?forumid=664 

Best,

Chris K.


----------



## griffo (Oct 5, 2007)

I love this stuff. Congratulations!!


----------



## ridin at 4:20 (Dec 9, 2007)

rbart4506 said:


> Congrats guys!!
> 
> I started on the weight loss game about 13 years ago. I went from 185lbs down to about 150lbs over 18 months. I stayed at that weight until I found cycling 18 months later. I lost another 10 pounds or so over the next year and I've fluctuated between 138lbs to 145lbs ever since. I gain a bit in the winter and then lose it in the spring.
> 
> Here's my before and after shots...



You need to bring back the mullet


----------



## themuppetleague (Oct 5, 2007)

year and a half later


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

And your friend? 

Nice work man.


----------



## themuppetleague (Oct 5, 2007)

still tubby as ever :sad: 

audiophiles who just want to buy scads of equipment and make music, what can you do?


----------



## darthcheese (Jul 17, 2007)

.....


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

WOW, you people are ugly!  

Nice work!


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

Now the REAL question...how much did you put on over Christmas? From my comparisons with last week, I think I only put on 1-1.5 lbs...hopefully. I was expecting worse.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

GTScott said:


> Now the REAL question...how much did you put on over Christmas? From my comparisons with last week, I think I only put on 1-1.5 lbs...hopefully. I was expecting worse.


Since the weather turned bad and the light went away back in October, I'm up about 10-12 pounds....about what I expected actually. November and December are bad months for me and I pig out big time....My B-Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas...followed up by my wifes B-Day in January and Valentines day....There is sugar all around me and sometimes I just can't resist  

However when you are in the 220-230 range....10 pounds isn't that big of a deal since my weight varies 1-2 pounds a day as it is anyway.

Starting next month though, I go back to cutting calories to drop 25-30 pounds for the upcomming season. I have a really good base right now since I've been spending 9-11 hours a week on my trainer and have been doing intervals 3 days a week.

I'll keep my negative caloric intake at around 1000 calories a day, which means limiting my total intake to 2000-2300 calories a day. That will drop off about 2 pounds a week and get me down 14 before the first TT of the year and around 25-30 by the second TT of the year.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

This is really a motivational thread! Thanks to all who have posted their success.

In 2003, I was 230 lbs (5'10"). Prior to that I was a weight yo yo. Ranging from 160 at the extreme low and the 230 at the extreme fat azz high. 

I began cycling and concentrated on organic foods, fruit, vegetables and just the right kind of food. My healthy weight is about 175 which I maintained until October of this year. October to December is hunting season which usually includes large doses of "hunting/tough guy" foods like fried (fill in the blank). I'm now 190 and on my way back down to sub 180.

When I hit it, I'll post a pic...i guess it's my own motivator.

For those looking for a quick start to drop some lbs, I've had great success with going entirely vegan for 10 days (fruit, veggies, yogurt, brown rice - as much of each as you want each day) and typically can lose around 9 pounds in 10 days. On day eleven I begin upping my protein intake with fish and chicken. 10 days isn't very long, but you'll feel like you've accomplished somehting very difficult and guilt will manage your intake for you.

Thaaks again for the motivation you've given me!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

9 lbs in 10 days doesn't sound very healthy or common. 1-2 lbs per week is the much touted usual weight loss (not water). If you really could loose that much, you have the next fad diet.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

wasfast said:


> 9 lbs in 10 days doesn't sound very healthy or common. 1-2 lbs per week is the much touted usual weight loss (not water). If you really could loose that much, you have the next fad diet.


It works dude and I always feel great doing it. Cutting meat from my diet is tough (I'm in Kansas City after all), but my body loves the restriction. I also eat non-stop fruits/veggies/tofu during the days. I'm firing up the temporary vegetarian machine in 1 hour and 28 minutes. I'm currently 191 and will post updates over the next few weeks.

I think I consume so much meat that my body views f & v as new foods.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Ummm...thems are some strange eating habits you've got there...

How bout trying to find a happy medium between the "man food" and the vegan crash diet? It can't be easy on your body to yo-yo up and down like that...and besides that, how do you have room in your closet for M/L/XL/XXL jerseys? Mostly kidding there...

But seriously, if you need to eat your meat (or have decided to, or whatever), go ahead, just keep eating as much fruits and veggies as you can while filling in the meat (lean cuts and not fried of course). You'll be a lot further ahead that way...as long as you cut out the processed and fried foods, you probably won't throw the weight back on and have to crash diet again.

As for your hunting buddies...the real hunters of bygone days went out on their own with a loincloth and a knife, fasted until they killed, etc. I fail to see how a camper stocked with Natty Light and cheese curls constitutes a "manly" pursuit. To each their own I guess. Just don't send me the by-pass bill.

Also, 9-10 lbs is conceivable in a week, but doubtful you are losing more than a couple of that in fat...most will be glycogen stores and the associated water, along with some fat, some muscle, and maybe some very deep colon blows. 

Still, all the veggies and fruit are good for you, just might want to find a more balanced approach for overall health.





real stonie said:


> It works dude and I always feel great doing it. Cutting meat from my diet is tough (I'm in Kansas City after all), but my body loves the restriction. I also eat non-stop fruits/veggies/tofu during the days. I'm firing up the temporary vegetarian machine in 1 hour and 28 minutes. I'm currently 191 and will post updates over the next few weeks.
> 
> I think I consume so much meat that my body views f & v as new foods.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

You've twisted my arm. I'll keep the f&v attack balanced with lean protein and HGH (just kidding).


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

*I'm too vain not to chime in.....*

This winter I beefed up to 180 lbs... I had an itch to get up to that weight just to see how I felt. So I was lifting heavily and eating like crazy. I let my nutritional ethics slip though, and put on more fat than muscle (or, maybe half and half... but I didn't really get any stronger from the extra weight.)

Over the last 3 months I cut down to 150, where I am right now. One of my dietary staples, which I've really come love, is a big tuna salad -- Can of tuna mixed with some mayo/salsa/mustard for taste, a handful of lettuce - chopped, and some warmed up fresh veggies. mmm!q

I thought about taking pointed, intentional before and after pictures. I had the weight loss planned out, so I should have, but I never got around to it. So all I have are "afters". These are actually from a couple years ago but right now I'm very near the same weight and bodyfat:


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I didn't know this was a Jenny Craig forum. 

Very impressive changes, all of you. I get that same "WTF" feeling when I look at pictures of myself two years ago compared to now - and I only went from 170-175 to 135-140.


----------



## Toothpick (Oct 14, 2002)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> I didn't know this was a Jenny Craig forum.
> 
> Very impressive changes, all of you. I get that same "WTF" feeling when I look at pictures of myself two years ago compared to now - and I only went from 170-175 to 135-140.



"only" - FYI - that's a big change, too. Good on ya (if you're tall enough not to be too thin now)


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> I didn't know this was a Jenny Craig forum.
> 
> Very impressive changes, all of you. I get that same "WTF" feeling when I look at pictures of myself two years ago compared to now - and I only went from 170-175 to 135-140.


I'm 5'10". It is a big change - but not as big a lifestyle change like a lot of these people made. Good on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## xstandupx (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats to everyone! I just got my first bike and I'm getting into riding a lot. You are all an insiration to everyone who wants to work hard to get in shape.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

themuppetleague said:


> year and a half later


*Wow. Nice work!!* You look much better! 

I hope that in that year and a half you and your friend also learned how to tie a tie! ;-)


----------

